# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Anapolon 50 - are they fake?

## Chuckyb

Hi guys - long time reader first time poster

Ive been taking Anapolon 50 for 2 weeks now (14days) and they have done NOTHING except make me feel sick all the time. From the time i wake up till i get to sleep. Ive put up with it for 2 weeks now thinking they would kick in but nothing has happened. Ive put on about 1 kg (2 pounds) properly because my diet has been stricker and working harder at the gym. I think they are washing detergent tabs. ha!

See the URL below. In pic (1) my tabs look exactly the same as the FAKE ones. Ive read in a forum somewhere else that the arrangment of the pills (see pic) are a dead give away. The arrangement of pills starting from the top left are FAKES and the REAL ones dont. Also in pic (2) they are the same from the rear view.

Should i continue with them for another week?

Any help would be great appreciated!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

First of all u CAN NOT post links to sites and second post YOUR pic, whats with these people, taking pics from sites and than asking if real, well no shit that the sites will have real gear.
and 3rd u will know if u have real anadrol in ur body, if u dont feel angry and not putting on crazy strenght than its fake.

----------


## Chuckyb

Like i said it my first time. I tried puttin my pics up but my computer wasnt working. Ill try again soon. 

"if u dont feel angry and not putting on crazy strenght than its fake", well im guessing there fakes. 2 weeks and nothing. 

Do you know what they usually put in them. Just for health reasons?





> First of all u CAN NOT post links to sites and second post YOUR pic, whats with these people, taking pics from sites and than asking if real, well no shit that the sites will have real gear.
> and 3rd u will know if u have real anadrol in ur body, if u dont feel angry and not putting on crazy strenght than its fake.

----------


## Chuckyb

Here they are... are they fake? ive had a couple so dont let that turn u off

----------


## g0dsend

> Like i said it my first time. I tried puttin my pics up but my computer wasnt working. Ill try again soon. 
> 
> "if u dont feel angry and not putting on crazy strenght than its fake", well im guessing there fakes. 2 weeks and nothing. 
> 
> Do you know what they usually put in them. Just for health reasons?


Still not an excuse to post pictures from websites.

----------


## Chuckyb

Mate, i didnt know. God im sorry!





> Still not an excuse to post pictures from websites.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

hard to tell from ur pics, the fakes that are out are so indentical that u would need a very clear pic. also how many u taking ?

----------


## Chuckyb

> hard to tell from ur pics, the fakes that are out are so indentical that u would need a very clear pic. also how many u taking ?


Im taking one tab a day (50mg). They are fakes, im sure of it. ive been off them for 2 days now and im feeling great. before i would feel like s hit all day.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Maybe anadrol is not for u, try some d-bols instead, i did the green 50mg 2 per day and in 2 weeks put on 12lbs and my power went through the roof, it was like nitrus in a car.

----------


## Chuckyb

i was going to get them recently but it fell thru. but ill definitly get onto it. dbol tabs come in 20mgs right?

powerbodybuilder - have u done a oral only cycle before... if u have what did u think and how long did it take to see a change?

----------


## Big

What exactly is your cycle?

----------


## Chuckyb

> What exactly is your cycle?


i was trying out anapolon only, 1 tab a day (50mg) for 3/4 weeks. if it went well i was going to stak it with test but i was going to see how Anapolon went by itself. ( i know, dont do oral only but im fresh to this) but since they are fakes nothing happened except make me feel sick all the time. 

Anyway - i just wanted to know when you would see signs of growth (water retention)would it be at the end of the first week or around the week two? Personal experiance...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> i was going to get them recently but it fell thru. but ill definitly get onto it. dbol tabs come in 20mgs right?
> 
> powerbodybuilder - have u done a oral only cycle before... if u have what did u think and how long did it take to see a change?


Yes long time ago, 2 X 5mg per day and put on 40lbs in 8 weeks. 
I would never do it again, better shiit out there, If u trying to gain weight just eat.

----------


## vernzern

> Here they are... are they fake? ive had a couple so dont let that turn u off


I want you to know this helped me out to get a good look at the tabs as I got mine from a questionable pharm. At least I can tell they were manufactured as they are the same as mine. I can also see they are not links (its easy to check with the right click!). Good job buddy.

----------


## aintnobarkin

Just wanted to say that i`m currently taking Anapolon 50 1x 50mg tab per day. I do a six week cycle, then cut up with ECA (ephedrin cafine asprin) on 4 week cycle..... then 2x weeks clean to allow body to detox. I dont stack the oral with anything and my gains have been good.... strength has gone through the roof and very aggresive. Very hard to tell real from fakes so best to only buy on recomendation. If your not feeling strong after 10 days then move on.

----------


## bigaventura11

why would anyone do such a cycle....its a water retention/inflation cycle it seems...maybe thatss why ur not feeling anything....

----------


## skiny

uumm they look tasty there good i found a pack the outer day of them from my last cycle i would normally use some thing like them or some sort of oral at the start of a cycle just for a kick start

----------


## doohan

Could you put best picture of both sides?

----------


## AnabolicJ

i agree the fakes are hard to notice with these, would need a better picture

----------


## AnabolicJ

i agree the fakes are hard to notice with these, would need a better picture

----------


## carbo

This post is 3 years old, the dude knows by now whether they're real or not.

----------


## Bigtallman2021

You do know real anadrol can make you feel sick, it's not like dianabol that's gives you bellbeing,real drol can make you feel pretty shit,sick ect

----------


## Bigtallman2021

Oxymetholone anadrol can make you feel sick, with some people

----------

